# Mando garaje



## carlis (Oct 10, 2006)

Ante todo hola a todos y gracias por formar parte de este foro que me parece estupendo.
Hace tiempo que tengo la idea de abrir la puerta del garaje con el mando de las rafagas largas del coche, pero como no tengo ningun conocimiento de electronica siempre me hecho para atras.
Necesitaria que alguien me facilitara el esquema de un circuito conectado a 12V que cuando se conectara activara alternativamente 2 reles. Estos reles harian la funcion de los botoncitos del mando a distancia. 
No se si me he explicado bien o si hay alguna manera mas sencilla de hacerlo, pero como he dicho antes no tengo ni idea de electronica.
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me podais facilitar.
Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola carlis:

Por lo que escribes supongo que ya tienes instalado un equipo que abre y cierra tu puerta. con los mandos inalámbricos normales.
Pero lo que no entiendo son "las ráfagas largas del coche",  son las luce altas de los faros?
Perdón por no comprender el término, pero nunca lo habia escuchado.




Saludos a todos.


----------



## carlis (Oct 16, 2006)

Voy a explicarlo de nuevo a ver si consigo explicarme mejor. Lo que yo quiero es que al apretar la tecla de rafagas de la luz larga del coche se abra la puerta del garaje. 
El tema es que en el piso en que vivia antes el mando a distancia tenia un solo boton por lo que solo tuve que puentear el pulsador del mismo y conectar los cables de alimentacion del mando al cable de las luces largas, de este modo cada vez que utilizaba las luces largas del coche se activaba el mandito y se abria la puerta.
En el piso en que vivo ahora el mando tiene dos botones por lo que creo que con un circuido que active alternativamente dos reles (que haran la funcion de los botoncitos) funcionara. Por eso quiero un circuito a 12V que active alternativamente dos reles.
Seguramente todo esto se puede hacer bastante mas sencillo o tal vez incluso con el circuito nunca llegue a funcionar pero como he dicho antes no tengo ni idea de electronica, solo soy muy mañoso y queria intentarlo.
De todos modos, gracias por contestar.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2006)

Seguro que necesitas los dos botones?

Normalmente uno suele ser inutil...

descrive que hace cada boton.


----------



## carlis (Oct 17, 2006)

Tiene dos botones porque tenemos dos puertas. Cada boton abre una. He estado probando y pusando alternativamente ambos botones el invento funcionaria por eso es el tema de los dos reles alternativamente.
De todos modos si se te ocurre otro modo, dimelo.


----------



## angeles85 (Oct 24, 2006)

ojo amigo.. si quieres que en la luz larga se abra la puerta, ¿no cualquiera podrá abrirla contan solo poner su luz larga? saludos!


----------



## crsdg (Sep 5, 2010)

angeles85 dijo:


> ojo amigo.. si quieres que en la luz larga se abra la puerta, ¿no cualquiera podrá abrirla contan solo poner su luz larga? saludos!



Solo lo podría habrir el con la luz larga porque lo que esta modificando es el emisor (mando) no el receptor (puerta del garaje). es como si metieras el mando en el boton de la luz larga del coche (el mando solo esta en el coche de el).

Saludos jejeje.


----------

